# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Petfil 2006

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

O tempo e o transito, não me permitiram chegar a tempo.

A oportunidade foi apenas a tirar esta foto do nosso companheiro Diogo Lopes a dar uma ajuda a todos os interessados na Montagem de um Aquario Marinho.



Com pena minha não tive oportunidade de ouvir os outros palestrantes.

Fica aberto este tópico, para possivel colocação de fotos deste evento, e para reunir as opiniões sobre o mesmo.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

estes eventos, já se sabe, são exposições de cães e gatos. A aquariofilia é sempre um parente pobre. O investimento é muito grande e já se sabe o mercado é pequeno.
Mesmo assim pode-se ver umas coisinhas engraçadas. As novas"mini" tunze no stand da seahorse, as novas bombas, filtros e alimentador da ehein, na milaquarios e umas coisinhas muito giras no templo aquatico. 

E claro, tivemos a participação do Forum de Aquariofilia, que foi exelente. Animação, concursos, palestras tanto de doces, como de salgados. Muito publico, muita participação, muito trabalho. Sem duvida o principal polo de aquariofilia na fil.
Nesta foto temos o Diogo na sua palestra sobre Montagem de um aquario de agua salgada, bem ajudado por mim :yb624:   mas tambem tivemos outra palestra do Diogo sobre a Introdução á agua salgada e uma do João Cotter sobre reprodução assexuada de corais, bastante interessante.

E daqui a 2 anos há mais.

abraço

----------


## José Alves

Olá Luis. Boas.




> estes eventos, já se sabe, são exposições de cães e gatos. A aquariofilia é sempre um parente pobre. O investimento é muito grande e já se sabe o mercado é pequeno.
> Mesmo assim pode-se ver umas coisinhas engraçadas. As novas"mini" tunze no stand da seahorse, as novas bombas, filtros e alimentador da ehein, na milaquarios e umas coisinhas muito giras no templo aquatico.


Concordo inteiramente com o citado acima. Realmente da parte da aquariofilia muito fica-se a desejar. Falta de interesse em inovar, naturalmente tirando ou outro stand, exemplo: SEAHORSESHOP




> E claro, tivemos a participação do Forum de Aquariofilia, que foi exelente. Animação, concursos, palestras tanto de doces, como de salgados. Muito publico, muita participação, muito trabalho. Sem duvida o principal polo de aquariofilia na fil.
> Nesta foto temos o Diogo na sua palestra sobre Montagem de um aquario de agua salgada, bem ajudado por mim mas tambem tivemos outra palestra do Diogo sobre a Introdução á agua salgada e uma do João Cotter sobre reprodução assexuada de corais, bastante interessante.


Naturalmente não poderia de deixar de chamar-te a atenção de uma palestra que houve, bastante interessante, sobre _Fosfatos_ do nosso amigo Machado de Sousa, com registo neste forum http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5442 que naturalmente por descuido esqueceste de mencionar.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Naturalmente não poderia de deixar de chamar-te a atenção de uma palestra que houve, bastante interessante, sobre Fosfatos do nosso amigo Machado de Sousa, com registo neste forum http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5442 que naturalmente por descuido esqueceste de mencionar.


Ola

Não tive oportunidade de ver as outras palestras, com pena minha, portanto, sincermente, não me lembrei.

abraço

----------

